# Things to do over Eid ...



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi all,

This will be my first Eid in Dubai and I was wondering whether it's worth staying here. Question here for the veteran expats - is there much to do in Dubai over Eid or is it like Christmas in the west, where everything is shut and it's really a time for catching up with family and friends.

The alternative to staying in Dubai would be to go travelling, given that it will be, at a minimum, a four day weekend. Any suggestions as to where to go? Would other countries in the region be the same (i.e. shut)? Has anyone travelled over Eid before?

Thanks
Sam


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Eid isn't until the end of September. It is a holiday weekend and you will find that many places will be open, especially from mid-afternoon onwards. Lots of hotels in the region have special offers and many people go away for a quiet break.

Countries don't 'shut' during Eid (?!), but there will be a dry night and places open later. As for things to do - well, that depends on what you are looking for, as you have not specified.

Most people stay in Dubai/UAE as it is really just a bank holiday weekend and a good time to catch up with friends. The weather will have cooled a little so it will be OK to sit outside and go to the beach too.

-


----------

